# New Hsu sub



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Took the plunge and got the Hsu FTS 2 sub to upgrade my Yammy. This thing is amazing!! The Swan M5000's sound incredible. Bring on the night, (Sting on blue ray), now sounds like it should, bass drum and bass are diffrentiated! :bigsmile: We are watching Independance Day on blue ray for the nth time, sounds phenomenal! Thanks for the reccomendations, the Hsu is all it is supposed to be and then some. By the way, just got my AVR upgrade, an Onkyo TX sr608 to replace the htib Yammy. Will install this weekend, let you know what it does. :T


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Congradulations .. sound like you picked a winner. Enjoy!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hsu makes some of the finest Subwoofers on the market and I am so glad you are pleased. It will give you years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I always love to hear when people are happy with there new toys:sn:. Now i'll bet you can't wait to play with that Onkyo. Enjoy.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats, but I'm afraid like us, you too will soon get upgraditis :innocent:


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: New Hsu sub Update*

:innocent: Yup, just finished setting up the Onkyo, Used the Audyssey 2EQ, reviewed the video settings, popped AeonFlux on the blue ray and I have bullets flying over my head, glass breaking all over the family room and a screen that is too small for such HUGE sound!! It is phenomenal. All this while recovering from three tooth extractions yesterday evening. I needed entertainment besides good pain pills!! Now we have done this system upgrades for $1400 total, leaving about 1k for a screen, and man have I seen some incredible 55 / 60 deals out there. :heehee: I am guessing that is our next "tweek". Thanks for all the help, Let's see what happens with a good soundtrack!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad everything has worked out. What a week of Weather we have had on the West Coast of Florida. I am glad the Pills are managing your pain and indeed they can be quite euphoric. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

